# This is my very good friend



## Littleosca (Nov 14, 2011)

This is a picture of him.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

He's very handsome!! :welcome: to the forum!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Good looking dog. Got any more pics?


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Very handsome! Would love more pictures as well!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oooh very good-looking shepherd!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello and Welcome!
Please tell us more about your friend.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome, what a handsome fella he is!


----------



## Littleosca (Nov 14, 2011)

Here is another picture.And thaks to all of you


----------

